# Natural or Artificial light for emerged culture



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

I am curious to know what is preferred for emerged culture of Crypts. I have emerged tanks in natural and artificial light and I would like to know which one is best for flowering or growth of cryptocoryne species.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Due to your location, your day length could be pretty short. Most crypts are found pretty close to the equator - pretty close to 12hr days. I'd say that would be a factor to consider.
Additionally, you want to consider heat building up when using natural light.


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks Ghanzi, 
It may be cold in CO but it is very bright, about 300 days of sunshine a year. Still there is nothing to be done to change the duration of natural light. Is there any info which details how photoperiod and intensity affects Crypt growth and blooming?


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Crypts have a tropical (12 hr) photopeiod year round. Guess what they like?

They do poorly in non-tropical natural light cause there isn't enough of it. They'll grow fine and look alright, but they'd do better with the proper light.


----------

